# What Is Your Dogs History



## rocketdog

My dogs name is Dixie.Dixie and 6 other puppys were rescue from a kill shelter down in South Carolina.My mom went to Room For One More and was looking around and saw 5 husky puppys and a very small sheltie puppy and that was Dixie!She was only 6 weeks old!!!


----------



## Renoman

Buck was seen being dumped out of a car at a park. He was about 1 y.o. at the time. 

Luckily he was scooped up and immediately taken to a Rescue. He was only in the rescue a week before I adopted him.


----------



## Must Love Mutts

My family rescued a Lab/Boxer mix 10 years ago. He was dropped off at a shelter along with his siblings when they were newborn puppies. The owner of the mother didn't want them because they weren't purebred. I'm just thankful they brought the puppies to a rescue instead of all of the horrible things I have heard about people doing to unwanted newborn animals.


----------



## MegaMuttMom

My dog was born in the wild. His mother was stray. She and the pups were brought to a kill shelter in Nashville TN. Of the pups, only Cherokee and his sister Cheyenne survived. A rescue based in Rhode Island rescued the mom and pups. Cherokee was brought to Massachusetts in a transport truck with lots of other dogs and was quarantened at a vets office and then went to a foster home. He was 7 months old when we met him at his foster home and we brought him home the next day. He was very well socialized with other dogs but not with people. He had a lot to learn about people and has come such a long way. People who meet him now can hardly believe he was ever timid


----------



## Shaina

Kim and her litter ended up in a ditch where they joined up with 3 adult dogs. When their rescuer got to them, Kim was the only puppy surviving (they were only like 10 weeks old and had been in the ditch for over a week), so the rescuer too Kim and the 3 adults to her house to care for them and find them homes).

Don't know much about Webster, other than that his owner was kicked out by his girlfriend and he moved out of state, deciding not to take Webster with him.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Teddie was a stray in Illinois. He was picked up by a couple on their way back to Texas. He was on a busy street and almost got hit by a car so they took him in their car and here he came. They had him groomed since he was covered in mats and burrs in his feet. 

I work with a rescue organization called A Different Breed and they came in and were pointed to me by a new volunteer. They let me know the bits and pieces of his story and asked if I knew what they could do with him. They told me there was no way they could keep him.

After already having four fosters come and go I thought one more wouldn't be to much. 

I knew very little about his past history or health. And after a trip to PetSmart's little vet section to see if he had a microchip we were in luck; he had one! So I called the company and found out this was not the first time he had been a stray, but the third time. And this time he had come a long way. In Illinois they can't let a stray go home unless he's been microchipped, but they can't force the owner to put any information on it. So with all of the hope in the world we were still left in the dark. Really, I think it was for the best. If he'd been a stray three times there is no way I would have given him back any way.

Since that was a dead end I went back to trying to find a Shih Tzu rescue to take him so I could foster. I couldn't get him placed and I told myself I would just break down and come out of pocket. So I took him to the vet and got him neutered and all of his shots. I found out he had a major yeast infection and had to get medication for that too. I had him heartworm tested and he was negative, basically had everything tested and made sure he was healthy. 

I found myself getting more and more attached to him by the day, even by the hour. Almost a year later he's a foster that has made this his forever home. After going through so much I couldn't imagine him any where else, but here asleep in my bed. There were many people willing to adopt him, but no one felt like the right home. No one I would be able to just let him go to. 

He got along with everyone and all of the other dogs. Even my sister's ferrets; it's actually one of his favorite times. When he gets to go and play with the ferrets.

Buster and Duncan were both owner surrenders with their litter mates when they were just 8 weeks old. Buster we went looking for, Duncan not so much, but he fit so well. 

Mahalo was taken from her owner along with her twin brother because their owner couldn't provide for them.


----------



## Dobermom

We got Lily , rat terrier from a pet store a long long time ago . 

Kasper our female dane came from a BYB that was evil and was going to shoot her since she is deaf . 

Samson and Diesel both came from Hand Me Down Dobes . 

Ben came from a horrible man that beat him .

Goliath came from a dane rescue .


----------



## Macky

Tanner, my poodle/cocker spaniel mix was originally from an Amish breeder (not sure but sounds puppymillish to me). My neighbor bought him, kept him for a year and asked us if we wanted him since he and his girlfriend broke up. He's a sweet heart!

We are adopting a kitty from a no kill shelter. Rodman's been there for 11 years. We are going to "break him out" in a few days after he is over his 10 day antibiotic treatment for some dental work he had the other day.


----------



## melgrj7

Lloyd we got from the local humane society, Lollypop farm. His owners dropped him off and said they had gotten him from a farm, and they had pretty much kept him tied out back. He was almost 7 months old when they dropped him off. He was a wild boy. We went to look at dogs, and saw Lloyd, asked to see him. They wouldn't let us. We had to go 4 times before they would let us see him. Taught him how to sit in a few minutes, and got him to stop jumping by the time we were done playing with him (about 20 minutes). We asked to adopt him, they said yes. He got neutered later that day, and we took him home the next. They were considering putting him down because he was biting, jumping, scratching people. It took us awhile to get him in the car to go home. Once we got home it took awhile to get him up the stairs, he didn't know how to go up them. He bit me twice the first week we had him. He is now almost a year and a half and usually very well behaved. His name was Sparky, Lloyd suits him much better

Allie, her mom was a stray. Her mom was rescued and put in a foster home where she had her pups. 3 or 4 months later, my girlfriends sister and husband adopted her. Her name had been sweet pea, they renamed her Allie. Fast forward to her being 5 years old, amy and sean have an 8 month old baby, Allie did not like having a baby in the house, she was barely eating, very stressed and was starting to snap at the baby. We now have Allie.


----------



## RBark

Kobe came from a loving family who moved out of country and were not allowed to bring Kobe with them.

Ollie was abandoned and neglected. He ran away several times until it cost too much to pick him up from the shelter. So he was abandoned.


----------



## Alygi

Colbi was adopted from the SPCA at 2-months-old, 4 years ago this year (in November). She was abused and underweight, but so loving and excited to see us everytime we went to visit her. We were the only people she warmed up to. She chose us before we chose her. She was very head shy and extremely fearful of strangers. She came home with us after being spayed one week after we met her.


----------



## LucyGoosy

Lucy was found as a stray. She ran in front of the dog control officer's car as he was driving down the road. He almost hit her! He pulled over, opened his door and she hopped in. She was taken back to the shelter, not claimed after the required holding period, and then put on Petfinder.com, where I saw her. I left work early the same day to go see her and was able to bring her home that afternoon. She's been wonderful!

If she did belong to someone and was just wandering on a "joy run", I'm amazed that the owner didn't try to find her because I believe she was treated well and had a good experience whereever she came from. But, if they truly wanted her, they would have gone looking for her, right?? She is a wonderful dog--it's hard to believe anyone would be ok with letting her go. 

Shortly after I adopted her, I had a couple of dreams (more like nightmares) that the owner came looking for her at the shelter, they had children that were crying because they missed their dog, and the shelter staff called me to see if I would bring her back so she could be reunited with her family. It felt horrible even in a dream context. Boy, was I glad when I woke up and realized it was just that--a dream!


----------



## lovemygreys

Our greyhounds all had variously successful (or not) racing careers before being retired and adopted by us.

Our staghound was a rescue from a BYB mill in Florida...placed as a puppy and returned years later when the owner re-married and Wuzho wanted to eat the new wife's cats (or so they said...he's perfectly cat safe with our cats). I stumbled on him on Petfinder.

One of our podengos was imported from Holland and bounced around a bit before she came to us. Her son is our first Podengo - we was born and raised by his breeder until he came to us after he finished his show career with her. Our third podengo is one that we fostered for a few months and she just decided not to leave 

Our cur was found on the side of the road eating styrofoam with her puppies. The vet tech that found her took them all in, altered them all and placed them in homes.


----------



## Max'sHuman

Max was a stray and that's all they could find out about him from the shelter. I suspect he was abandoned because he was pretty skinny and unkempt and skittish around people. I think he can't have had a great home. But who knows? All I know is their loss was my gain.


----------



## JustTess

We had kept a friend's dog on and off for a few years until she finally rested two years ago. My younger son seemed to miss her the most and asked relentlessly for another dog. I thought it would pass after time. He researched for months looking at various breeds and then rearranged his room to accomodate a dog. We were just going to go to the shelter to look at dogs. I was hoping it might change his mind seeing how much effort is needed to care for them when I explained cleaning up, brushing them, exercising... etc... The terrier/mix just ran up to him and wouldn't let him out of her sight. She had a brother .... the husky. My older son wanted him. We talked for a day or two. I loved the husky and I knew to me he was high maintenance to properly keep him happy. We worked out a schedule of exercise, feeding, cleaning... etc. I'm amazed at how adopting these two dogs have litterally changed our lives. It has brought us closer as a family and my boys have been very good with responsibility. They haven't complained and I am amazed to see them learning about caring for another living thing compassionately. Another amazing thing is both dogs have helped me regain some memory. ... I have gaps in my long term memory due to an illness and without the help of this forum answering my really dumb questions, I couldn't imagine caring for them properly.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Elsa was born in a puppy mill that was shut down by local authorities in Missouri (puppy mill capitol of the world). A local purebred rescue organization dispatched a caretaker (with connections) to drive across the country and retrieve her, where shortly there after she found her way into my home/heart. This after an exhausting search to find a mini, and even after being on a waiting list from a breeder (who got me in contact with this rescue in the first place).

I'm happy. I think she's happy...life is good.


----------



## FilleBelle

I am enjoying all these success stories!

Alvin was originally owned by a Beverly Hills family who thought it was all right to let him out in the neighborhood every morning as long as they fed him dinner when he came back at night. A neighbor became concerned for him and asked the owners if she could just take him. She didn't want to keep him, just wanted to get him out of there, so she gave him to the rescue group from which I got him.


----------



## MyRescueCrew

I have seven rescue dogs, though I ended up adopting one out to my mother after she fell completely in love with him. 

I adopted Audubon, my 7 year old half english pointer/half dalmation from a local rescue when she was 9 weeks old. She had been abandoned by her previous owners.

I adopted Bob, the 9 year old Pomeranian that I adopted out to my mom, last year from a lady who was at animal control to euthanized him. I was there picking up some rabbits for a rescue I volunteered for, and overheard her saying she didn't want him and was there to have him put down. I ended up leaving with Bob, even though he had heartworms, a heart murmur, an enlarged heart, and crushed shoulder. He's now one happy, spoiled camper.

I adopted Katie, my 3 year old Beagle, last year from a local rescue. They were at Petsmart for an adoption day and I was there to buy dog food. I found Katie hunkered down in a crate at the end of the row of barking dogs. She looked up at me, wagged her tail, and it was love at first sniff. Later on, I received her history from the rescue -- she was heartworm positive (now treated), extremely people shy (but now much better) and had been found hanging from a tree before she was turned into a very high-kill shelter. From there the rescue took her in, and then I adopted her.

Bo, my 8 year old beagle, adopted me months ago when I nearly hit him going 60 around a curve on a busy highway. He was obviously an ex hunting dog, underweight and full of ticks and burs, and was never claimed. He was unneutered, unsocialized, and unhousebroken. All that has since been taken care of and he is now the most spoiled creature I have ever met.

I adopted Jake, my 10 year old shih tzu, from an old lady at my previous job (a vet clinic) last year when she decided that after 10 years, she had no time for him anymore because she wanted to go off and travel. I have to admit, however, that no matter how stupid I think her excuse was, Jake was actually taken very well care of and was very spoiled before I got him. I have to admit that.

Blue, my 10 year old pit bull, lived at my current job (another vet clinic) his entire life since he was a few weeks old. 10 years ago, he was brought in by a guy who said Blue had been stepped on. One side of his head, face, and jaw were crushed in. He was fixed up, but the 'owner' never came back for him. He has a huge indent in his head, and his tongue hangs out his mouth. He also can only open his mouth about an inch, so he licks his food up and swallows whole. He's one chunky monkey though. Anyways, he lived there for 10 years, he drools A LOT and his teeth were horrible which made his mouth smell God awful. So, no one messed with him much and Blue spent pretty much all his time in a cage. When I started working there a few months ago, I fell in love with him, and vise versa. I was allowed to adopt him, and afterwards I had some of his teeth pulled and he had a dental done, and he's now the happiest dog in the world, with a good smelling mouth!

Last, but definitely not least, is my new baby Callie. What a sweetie. Callie is a very petite (only 7 pounds) 3 year old long haired dachshund that I just adopted 5 days ago. She belonged to a horrible backyard breeder that bred her over and over and over again even though every litter was stillborn. When I received Callie, she was pregnant, again, her hair was beyond horrible due to thiness or no hair at all in some spots, and her teeth were rotting out of her mouth. She's partially blind and her shoulders are deformed preventing her from walking properly. Callie was spayed yesterday, and we don't know what bred with her, but the two puppies were stillborn already and they were gigantic in size. The vet said there was no way she would've been able to pass them. She also had a dental done and lost nearly all her teeth, close to 16 in all. Callie, however, is the sweetest dog I've ever met and only wants to sit in your lap and love on you.

That's the story of my guys!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

we'll title this story "bolo's lucky day"


a byb dogfighting jack*** stole a beautiful registered pit bull from her owner's car. he took her to his grubby little yard and bred her to a scarred up dog pit champion(supposedly). when the pups were born, the littlest one, a brindled female runt, didn't quite have the look he wanted he decided to shoot her.

my man and his grandfather were driving around that very same day going from breeder to rescue to breeder to rescue looking for a suitable dog to be my man's first hunting pit bull. they had an appointment at one breeder out in the boonies. they got there a bit early to find a grubby ******* holding a pistol to a little brindled pup's head. my man got out and grabbed the dog and kicked the pistol out of the guy's hand. they took her and she was christened 'bolo' after a bolo machete because her mind was just that sharp. after we tipped off the police to the breeder's behavior they busted him holding a small dog fight on his property and arrested him. his dogs were seized. i'm told bolo's mama made back to her real family but there is nothing to support that...at least bolo escaped...


----------



## Lyka_01

my 2 dogs was given to me by my special friend as a gift....and they are so cute...but I think as lazy as the gift giver...lol...


----------



## shell07

Hey, first I want to say Happy Mother's Day to everyone! 

I'll start at the youngest-Junior (Yorkie) is my only "purchased" dog-I got him last year for Mother's day- A handful, but what dog isn't? Love him to pieces!

Max (border collie) was found down the road at a neighbors rental home (renters moved out and left him behind). He was not even a year when we got him-showed up at our house with another dog and never left-the neighbor was going to come get him to take him off our hands but was going to shoot him because he had a bum leg, and could not "herd" to his potential..I told him a thing or two and he hasn't left our home since.

Piper (our rotty) came from a friend who's rotty had an "oops" litter, that she had been trying to give the pups away and was not successful in getting homes for all of them so we caved and took a pup. Her mom was full rotty, and her dad was mostly rotty w/ a bit of wolf. 

I know this is not the last of our "rescuing" but we are "on a break" for a while


----------



## Lorina

Beavis was found stray in New York City and taken to the ASPCA. His left eye was popped out of the socket and too badly damaged to save. The shelter had his eye surgically removed, but he was found to be "barrier aggressive" (not fond of kennels or cages), and they weren't sure if he was adoptable. Dotty, the head of Pekingese Rescue Network Inc, had good friends within the ASPCA who allerted her to Beav's plight. He spent a little time in another volunteer's foster home, then a few weeks fostered with Dotty, before I saw his listing on Petfinder. All in all, it was about two months time between being found as an injured stray, and finding his forever home.

And now he's living proof that it can *still* be fun and games after someone loses an eye.  <--- very appropriate smilie, all things considered.


----------



## Lonewolfblue

My Betty was left in the cage at the Spokane Humane Society at night, so no info was known about her. Since getting her, we've been working on a few issues, and things are really coming together. But there are times where everything seems to backfire, but then she gets back on track.

She's been in training as well, doing some Obedience mixed in with her Rally-O training. Her recall isn't perfected yet, a long ways from it when other dogs are in view, but perfect with no distractions. She knows several commands as well, both verbal and hand commands.

Recently she's begun some herding training with sheep. It is going very well, and gets along with all the dogs there. This is where she seems to really enjoy and excel the best, so this might be the route we go, of we decide to stop her Rally due to issues. But anyways, all is going good.


----------



## OreosMom1

I first got Oreo after my husband and I moved to our first Air Force base about 3.5 years ago. We went to the local shelter and picked her out on the spot. The day we got her the people that worked there said that she was due to be put down that day, but she convinced them to hold off for one more day because she was such a wonderful dog. I honestly have never seen another dog with the type of personality Oreo has. If you sneeze she comes running to you "check on you" it seems. When I take her to the vet she jumps in my lap (she's about 45lbs) and hides her head under my arm. She never barks and is the most loveable dog.

Rocky was found the same way. We went back to that shelter a few years later and got him just in time. At the time he was just a puppy and god was he horrible!! But I loved him to death. He chewed everything in the house, and one day I came home to find that he had gotten ahold of one of my feather pillows and there were feathers EVERYWHERE!! I took pictures because I thought it was funny. Rocky weighs 50lbs and thinks he's a lap dog. If something scares him he jumps in my lap and hides his face under my chin. He also LOVES toys. He always has a toy in his mouth. When my mother comes to visit she hides toys for him in her suitcase and he digs through it until he finds them.


----------



## LuckyLabMom

These stories are great - it's so nice to hear about these dogs finding good forever homes!

I was 'ready' for a dog after many years of wanting one. My co-worker's wife is a groomer who also does some rescue/re-homing of dogs. She's not an official non-profit rescue program yet but hopes to be within the next year or so. She and her hubby have found forever homes for about 200 dogs over the last 10 yrs (and they have a clause that if you can't keep the dog you have to bring it back to them). 

I told her about my desire for a dog and we chatted for awhile about what I was looking for. A couple weeks later I got an email saying there was a 2 yr old lab that she wanted me to meet. I thought 'no way' - not the first dog I meet, and not a lab! But I went to her place and met the dog and fell in love instantly. His previous owner was there too, she brought him in to surrender him but wanted to meet the potential new owner. It was a little awkward and not the way they usually do it but the woman seemed to like me. And he was introduced to the groomer's oldest, grumpiest female dog and all he wanted to do was sniff her and lick her, despite her growling, heh - so I knew he'd be okay with other dogs. 

She was a single mom with a developmentally disabled son (about 7 or 8 yrS old) and it was all too much for her to handle - especially living in low-income apts. I guess the apt complex asked her to get rid of the dog because there was too much noise/barking. But honestly, this dog barely barks so I think between the child and the dog it was too much and they couldn't obviously ask her to get rid of the child...The son apparently stabbed the dog in the eye recently too requiring surgery to save it, his behavior wasn't very predictable. 

I got the impression that there was a shady (abusive?) ex in the picture too, and Chester had some cowering/fear and food issues so I don't really know the whole story. I do know she got him as a puppy out of an ad in the paper so I'm guessing it was a BYB. 

Chester stayed at the rescue for a week or so, they got him neutered and updated his shots etc, and then he was ready to move in with me!

Chester is doing great, and I am doing great too, LOL. He is so sweet and loving and eager to please. I couldn't have asked for a more ideal dog - and he is happy and mellow, he's lost his excess weight. I am just so happy and totally in love with this doggie!


----------



## Goggie

Steel, my golden, was my first dog and purchased from a reputable breeder. I was adamant on the perfect breeder, the perfect dog and did my homework. 

Ubi, my boxer mix, is my first rescue. I got him from petfinder. The shelter was asking for someone to foster him from a kill shelter before he was put down. I fell in love with his beautiful mug and wrote emails saying I wanted this boy for a forever home. I got him, sight unseen, on a sunday. He growled at Steel, the two nipped at each other but after that they got on famously.

I think that Ubique was victim to an inexperienced handler. He's trained to sit, but other than that he's almost wild. He's destructive if left alone too long and he isn't housebroken properly. He's terrified of loud noises and brooms. Loves cars, sleeping in bed and walks. He's my work in process, but this happy go lucky boy has wormed his way into my heart. I love him so much and I'm glad that I found him.


----------



## bluedawg

When I got Blue I wasnt looking for a dog and had never owned my own dog. He was a 5 week old pup posted in the freebies of a local offroad forum, the "foster" was only going to hold him for a week before taking him to the pound. I picked him up at the end of that week, I couldnt let a 6 week old pup go to the pound. They where calling him Bo, I thought he looked sad in the picture posted on the forum so I named him Blue.

I had been keeping the phycho ex roommates dog for a while and decided I liked having 2 dogs, so...

My neighbors found Verde at the local grocery store parking lot. They spent 2 weeks trying to find her owners. At the end of the 2 weeks instead of letting them take her to the pound I took her in. I called her Girl for the first week or so and another dog forum came up with a list of names so I read it off to her and named her the first name she responded to. Verde is spanish for green, hence Perro Verde.


----------



## Darkmoon

Carter was in 4 homes before he came here at the age of 3. No one at the shelter decided that it was importaint to tell me the dogs real age, how many houses he had been in, ot anything else about his background. Poor guy...

Nubs was an owner release when his owner had to go over seas to Iraq for 2 years. They did a pretty good job raising him, and I'm jsut keeping up the good work.


----------



## Molly&Jack

We picked Jack up off the side of the road about a year ago. He was frightened and judging by some things we noticed the first few weeks, we think he came from an abusive family. Two months ago, we adopted Molly and she's been growing ever since. Here's a video I took of them today:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGLL7k1q3KM


----------



## 4dogs3cats

Macky said:


> We are adopting a kitty from a no kill shelter. Rodman's been there for 11 years. We are going to "break him out" in a few days after he is over his 10 day antibiotic treatment for some dental work he had the other day.


First of all- that is awesome!

Bailey- was a friend of my SO's in San Diego. Had her and a JRT, and kept bailey in a crate over 12 hrs a day (she was in the navy) Erik brought her home to me when he came home from the Navy.

Moose- So's mom said his brother could get his own dog for his b-day 3 years ago. (His b-day is today actually, and I think we got Moose on the 18th...) So we went to petsmart and adopted Moose, he was there along with his littermates from the humane society. So we brought him home!

Kody- was the first dog I went out and sought on my own. I got him from the paper (and have learned my lesson since,) He is great and aside from a few issues he has, (Which I am almost certain he wouldn't had he come from a good breeder,) I could nopt be happier with the love he gives me.

Chance- Chance is my miracle pup. He is the sole reason I will NEVER get a dog from a BYB. We went to see him and he was pathetic. He was covered in mud, you could see his ribs, he had 6 tics in his ear canal, he had parvo. I, of course, found most of this out the day after I brought him home. The guy I got him from said, "That puppy didnt come with no guarantee, quit caling here!" It is my dream to open my own rescue, and it will be called "Second Chance Animal Rescue."


----------



## 918hatch

This thread is great!!!

We got Sammy when she was about a year old or so in front of a Dollar General store near our house. She had slits on all 4 of her wrists and they thing she escaped from being a bate dog for fighting dogs. She is a great and we love her very much!


----------



## JenTN

I have wanted a dog for about 8 years, but hubby is not a "dog person". HE actually said back in January that HE wanted a dog. Well, that got the ball rolling! 

I was seriously considering a purebred from a reputable breeder, and had found one close by that was planning a (lab) litter in fall. I REALLY had ants in my pants about a dog so I started stalking Petfinder to "see what was listed". There were lots of "oh how cute!" puppies, but nothing that really struck my fancy enough to go look. 

Then I logged on one day, did my daily (okay, sometimes hourly, lol) "labrador retriever" petfinder search and up popped the picture of THE cutest puppy, it was the next county over in a shelter, 12 weeks old. I showed her to my DH and asked if he would come look at her with me on Tuesday (this was over the weekend). He said "Why do you need me, you know you want her, look at that face" SO I called and set up an appointment, learning that she had been adopted, but her brother was still available.

I took my sister with me, being one of the least "dog person" people I know, to keep me from getting the wrong puppy for us. More than cuteness, I wanted a dog with a good temperment. We loaded up my two kids, and off we went.

Upon arriving, I found that Bo was the last of the litter of typical lab-looking puppies who were lucky enough to be fostered along with their mommy. Their foster mom brought him to the shelter when I made the appointment, and I met her and 2 of his siblings there. 

The minute I saw him I was in looove. He looked nothing like his sister, or any other of his littermates, IMO he was cuter. I said immediately that he looked like he had Great Dane in him, which was ironic because I was torn btwn wanting a lab and a Dane.

My sister looked at him and said "Jennifer, you cannot leave that adorable puppy here, let's take him home". HAHA puppy eyes had swayed even the tough one

I asked to see him and my 6 year old daughter sat on the floor as they opened the crate. He calmy climbed in her lap and let her pet him. I knew he was the one. Basically, he was an "oops" litter but luckily they found a foster mom for him and his family.

I knew with him being a big (he was much bigger than his littermates) black labx with white on him, his chances of adoption weren't as great as other puppies, and this was a kill shleter, so I feel as if we saved a wonderful life that day, one that has brought nothing but joy to our lives.

Now, who could resist this face (these pics taken the day I brought him home)?


----------



## JessC929

I got my dog from a pet store and I am worried that he might have been from a puppy mill. The pet store I went to looked kind of shady. How can I find out the history of my dog? He is a Silky Poo, are most of these designer dogs from puppy mills? I have heard the terrible stories about these places and it breaks my heart thinking that my dog could have gone through that pain and torture.


----------



## muki89

A few months after my beloved JRT Charlie was killed by a car, I decided to look for another dog. 

Charlie we found wandering around our shop so we took her in. She was only 4 months old, no microchip and no vaccinations. She died at just a little over a year old.

Then we got Candy (Original name Montana, foster carer changed her name) I found her on Winterpaws, a Northern Breed rescue site. I don't know why her old owner gave her up but I'm glad they did. She's one of the best dogs I'll ever had the priveledge of knowing. She came registered, vet checked but not desexed (we desexed her a few months later). Lovely personality, loves to travel (Once she hops into the car, it's hard to get her out) loves to talk, great manners. Just a wonderful dog. Adopting her was the best thing I've ever done.

Saku we got a year after Candy, as a companion for her. Nothing too special about his story. Reputable breeder yadda yadda. Still a great dog.

And while on the subject on rescued pets, I also adopted my cat, Tomo, from my vet as a kitten. She and a few of her siblings were abandoned in a cardboard box in front of the local Salvation Army. Came desexed, toilet trained with a great personality and extremely affectionate. Love my little kitty (Who is now not so little) She's keeping my feet warm this winter when I sleep


----------



## Pegasus

We have 2 beagles.


Snoopy, our rescue is about 4 now. We were looking for a Beagle for about 6 months in Chicago...we actually just went to the shelter to just look at dogs, walk them, ect.

Then we decided after much research to get a beagle.

We went to the shelter 2-3 times a week, I teared up everytime just seeing those poor dogs, but we where there for a beagle

We walked many, mostly very young or very old

We actually saw Snoopy (former name, Chevy) and he wouldnt look at us, head down, so so skinny and sad...we walked right by him, it was raining and he didnt even look at us....I remember him in the crate thinking "what a sad dog"

2 days later, FI went back and walked Snoopy, didnt even know it was the same dog!! If it wasnt for the name FI would not have known him...He called me and said "he is the one"...he was calm, but shy...not hyper like the others

After much arguement with our Appt complex, we got Snoopy...this was my FI's first dog

He is the BEST dog ever...seriously, he is awesome!! I have never made a better decision in my life than to get Snoopy!! You never know the love of a dog until you get a rescue..and I totally believe that...


----------



## Cooper's Mama

I wish I knew Cooper's history. I found him on petfinder and the only thing the shelter told me was that he had been living at a foster home. We got him at 8 weeks old, so I don't know where he was born or how long he was at the foster home.


----------

